# Lawn Smith - 2021 Zeon Journal



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

First year I'm keeping a journal and hope it'll help me in the future as well as help others. I'm a little late in starting my journal but not much has happened so far. I've scalped my yard down to 3/4" and detached with my Swardman scarifier cartage. I have also applied Prodiamine at .4oz/1,000sq/ft.

Now that the grass is really staring to grow I noticed I had brown patch all over my lawn. I believe this is from a combination of hiring a big box lawn service company last year who fertilized my zeon like it was bermuda and then I applied 10-10-10 fast release in the fall to cure a rust problem I had. I've learned recently that zeon requires very little if any fertilizer and over applying will cause fungus problems.

On 4/7 I tank mixed and applied Propiconazole at 2oz per 1,000 sq/ft and Azoxy 2SC at .5oz per 1,000sq/ft. I will be keeping a close eye on it over the new few weeks as well as applying another fungicide with a different MOA in a couple of weeks. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

On 4/12 I had 4 pines cut down that were overhanging my yard. The goal of removing them was to stop debris from falling on the grass and to allow more rain to reach the areas covered by them. The grass underneath always dried up quicker than the rest of the yard and was usually off-colored as a result. Sunlight was never an issue as they were located on the north end of my house and really never blocked the light.

One of the pines fell on the yard and left about a 3 ft hole/cavity in the ground so I told the guys cutting them down they could not cut down the last two and I would hire somebody else to finish the job. In the next day or so I will fill those holes with mason sand, work the soil around them to bring the high spots back down and then use my pro plugger to fill in the effected areas.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Today I had 4 pine trees illegally dumped on my yard and street. I removed a fair amount of chips so the grass can breath until it's all removed on the 19th.

I have a feeling I'll be fighting mushrooms now because of the woodchips.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm dealing with the same issues as you. Hopefully anyone who switches to Zeon will learn from this board about what it takes to manage it. You live and learn. I think we are both on the mend and will know how to handle this season and beyond. Good luck!


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Had the logs and chips that were dumped on my yard removed today. While they were out, I had a few more branches cut back to clean up the property line. Later I ran over the area with my rotary mower and then with my detacher to clean up some of the chips left behind. I got most of them but might need to vacuum the rest up before I get the reel mower back on it. Don't want to dull the blade right after I got it sharpened.

Also watered it pretty heavy and tamped down some of the high spots. Once the grass is growing strong I'll sand level the divots and ruts. The gouges/holes seem to be stable but will continue to keep a close eye on them in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you got the tree situation taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Ware said:


> Glad you got the tree situation taken care of. :thumbsup:


Thanks me too haha. Hopefully that's the end of that.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

That was an ordeal and a half!


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Picked up my reel from getting sharpened and got a quick mow in this afternoon. I said I was going to wait until I got all the chips up but couldn't help myself. I think it's starting to grow out of the fungus but still looks pretty ugly.

Also, it was very windy today and I had NO pine cones or twigs in my yard! I was pretty stoked about that.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I had another outbreak of the brown patch last week and ordered some Prostar but the shipping got delayed so I sprayed Azoxy 2SC on Friday (4/30) at .75oz per 1,000 sq/ft. Figured this would hold me over until the Prostar arrives and then I'll apply that sometime next week as it looks like we will receive rain the next couple of days.

I also applied a second bag of Carbon Pro G today (5/2). I think overall the yard is bouncing back but still disappointed in where's it at.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mowed and sprayed Prostar at 2.2oz per 1K/sqft with a little bit of surfactant.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Collected a few soil samples today in the area I soded last year. The color in that area is lighter than the rest of the yard so hopefully the soil analysis will help correct it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Is it a party in the back? 
"Illegally dumped on my yard and street".....some dbag dumped debris on your yard?

What part of Atlanta are u in? Smyrna here


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> Is it a party in the back?
> "Illegally dumped on my yard and street".....some dbag dumped debris on your yard?
> 
> What part of Atlanta are u in? Smyrna here


Yeah I've got a fescue party in the back. Too much shade for warm season back there. And yeah I hired a psycho tree guy who decided he wasn't happy and returned everything he cut down.

I'm in Roswell. Been a nice spring here for the fescue but I'm ready for the zoysia to take off.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprayed Spoon Juice 5-0-1 at 12oz per 1k/sqft yesterday (5/14) and mowed today. Can't believe how much of a difference it made over night. The temperature the next few days will be mid 80's so hoping the large patch will be a thing of the past (knock on wood).


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Looking good man


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

raymond said:


> Looking good man


Thank you sir.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprayed my 4th app of Spoon Juice and second app of Air8 on Wednesday. The Air8 was mainly for the area along my neighbors fence where it was super compacted. I didn't have much expectations but I'm surprised at the results. Looks like it's starting to fill back in.

I like the Spoon Juice too. I think the yard looks pretty solid especially for not having any fertilizer/nitrogen all year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow...love the color and stripes


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprayed Fusilade II and tryclopyr to kill some bermuda on 7/1 and appears to be working.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Also aerated and cleaned up all the plugs and then started the scalp process for sand on Friday.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

During the week I scalped down to .5", put out 3 bags of Carbon Pro G, Hydretain, and a 1/2 pound of N. Received 7 tons of sand yesterday morning it finished up today.


----------

